# TNT Asparagus wrapped in Phyllo



## kadesma (Feb 12, 2010)

Had this last week and will be making some for Sunday for friends..4-6 sheets phylo buttered then sprinkled with either parm or dry jack, I'll be using parm. Wrap this around 3-4 stalks of asparagus ends peeled. Bake til dough is golden..   then I plan to drizzle with melted garlic butter...Messy but yummy
Serve warm

enjoy
kadesma


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 13, 2010)

I will have to remember that in May when the asparagus is ready in the garden!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 13, 2010)

sparrowgrass said:


> I will have to remember that in May when the asparagus is ready in the garden!


I got lucky yesterday asparagus for 1.29 a lb. How could I pass that up? Lately it's been 4.99 and that makes me do a second look then run for the door.
It must be so nice to grow your own. With 8 and something acres here I should insist on a bigger garden.
kadesma


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 14, 2010)

Asparagus was the first thing I planted when I bought this house.  Pretty easy care, especially if you are like me and don't get too excited about weeds--just let the weeds and the sparrowgrass battle it out on their own.

You will read all kinds of articles that say you need to dig a deep trench, lay the roots out super carefully and gradually fill the trench in as the summer progresses, and that you have to wait 2 or 3 years before the bed produces.

Commercial growers don't do that--they dig a six inch trench, lay the roots in, cover them up.  The very next spring, they take a light cutting, and after that, you can cut for about a month.  Feed it with some good compost in the spring and mid season, and you are good to go.  

And if you like asparagus from the store, you will  LOVE fresh asparagus--kinda like the difference between storebought and homegrown tomatoes.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh I know we lived  in Stockton and had friends who were farmers in the Delta where the rich peat moss  helped grow wonderful asparagus. I just might be able to get my s-i-l to help me put some in. he loves landscaping and gardening..DH can't tell weeds from the real thing so that is out But my s-i-l is a real sweetheart and loves doing this..We are putting in some yellow potatoes and I haven' done this in years..So who knows fresh home grown asparagus...emmmm Thanks for the help.
kades


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 14, 2010)

You can plant your asparagus about the same time you plant your potatoes--as early as you can get into the garden. 

I have about 50 plants just for me--but I eat asparagus 3 times a day while it is in season.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 15, 2010)

sparrowgrass said:


> You can plant your asparagus about the same time you plant your potatoes--as early as you can get into the garden.
> 
> I have about 50 plants just for me--but I eat asparagus 3 times a day while it is in season.


I talked to my s-i-l and he loves asparagus too s o he is wiling to help me..Thanks Sparrowgrass.
kades


----------



## Janet H (Feb 15, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Had this last week and will be making some for Sunday for friends..4-6 sheets phylo buttered then sprinkled with either parm or dry jack, I'll be using parm. Wrap this around 3-4 stalks of asparagus ends peeled. Bake til dough is golden..   then I plan to drizzle with melted garlic butter...Messy but yummy
> Serve warm
> 
> enjoy
> kadesma



This looks great!  Do you leave the tips uncovered? Or the ends?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 15, 2010)

Tips out, and I forgot to say I brush them with butter or evoo,
kades


----------



## velochic (Feb 15, 2010)

We love asparagus, but eat it only in season locally.  I'll have to try this in a few months.

Kind of OT, but have you guys ever heard of the "asparagus" gene?  I won't go into it here, but you can google for it.  I didn't eat asparagus until I was an adult (my mother is a horrible cook and only made processed foods for us) and it scared the crap out of me the first time I ate a bunch of asparagus.  I thought my kidneys were failing.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 15, 2010)

velochic said:


> We love asparagus, but eat it only in season locally.  I'll have to try this in a few months.
> 
> Kind of OT, but have you guys ever heard of the "asparagus" gene?  I won't go into it here, but you can google for it.  I didn't eat asparagus until I was an adult (my mother is a horrible cook and only made processed foods for us) and it scared the crap out of me the first time I ate a bunch of asparagus.  I thought my kidneys were failing.


 Yep I know what you talking about...
kades


----------



## gage (Feb 23, 2010)

I tend to eat my asparagus in the garden raw , Excuse me if someone put this in already. the question is when is the best time to plant asparagus ? The answer from an old gardener is " THREE YEARS AGO " it's an old joke well worn. Hey what do you guys mean when you put TNT ?? Regards Gage


----------



## kadesma (Feb 23, 2010)

gage said:


> I tend to eat my asparagus in the garden raw , Excuse me if someone put this in already. the question is when is the best time to plant asparagus ? The answer from an old gardener is " THREE YEARS AGO " it's an old joke well worn. Hey what do you guys mean when you put TNT ?? Regards Gage


Gage, TNT is short for tried and true..It's a recipe I've made and we loved..
kadesma


----------

